# Illegal to buy Kings?



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

I know it's illegal to buy and sell kings and Bo Bo s. What about trading? for example If i trade spools of seven strands, treble hooks, beer, lures for kings caught on the pier... Is that illegal?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

C'mon man! Think this out! Not trying to belittle you, but....this is a question common sense should work you through. Good luck bartering for fish. YRM


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

im not saying you should break the law but if you really want someone elses king that bad why don't you have them "give" it to you, then buy a sinker or whatever other small trinket they have in the bottom of the tackle box for whatever their asking price is ;-)


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm sure the police have better things to do than to catch someone trading fish. I don't know the law but I don't think it would be a problem as long as you aren't catching 10 or so kings and just giving them all away.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I have given both my kings away this year. Technically I'd call it a trade for local knowledge/help. One guy netted one for me the other kept a shark away and tolf me how to fight it with the shark chasing it.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Why is it illegal to sell kings and bobos? I'm probably overlooking an obvious answer but...?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Tax evasion


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Here's an interesting article on illegal sale of game meat. If you don't have a license to sell harvested wildlife it's illegal, that's just the law.

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/03/21/a-glimpse-into-the-covert-world-of-fwc-investigations/


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I think it only becomes a matter of the law when YOU TALK ABOUT IT IN PUBLIC. Not that I sell any fish. What I don't want, I give away. I don't fish for profit. I fish because I love to fish.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> I think it only becomes a matter of the law when YOU TALK ABOUT IT IN PUBLIC. Not that I sell any fish. What I don't want, I give away. I don't fish for profit. I fish because I love to fish.


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

lol


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

A casual sale between two friends should be fine.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

to sell kings u need a rs card to sell more than your personal limit u need a mackerel permit and u can only legaly sell to a retailer so its not legal to trade to a friend as far as bonito u just need a products card but still u have to sell to a retailer this is not where u ask a question like that unless u want to get busted yea u should be fine but it is breaking the law since u asked


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

Just wondering. Last time I was there. They were far and few in between. I fished had few looks but no takers. I offered to trade a few guys for them, but they thought I was crazy. I wanted to take home some Bo bOs to fish for sharks in tx.


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

This is straight from Florida Statutes

Every person, firm, or corporation that sells, offers for sale, barters, or exchanges for merchandise any saltwater products must have a valid saltwater products license

also, Any person who sells saltwater products pursuant to a saltwater products license may sell only to a licensed wholesale dealer

Cut and Dry


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

kman is completly corect when i said retailed i ment wholesaler sorry not to mention u black market guys hurt legit comercial fishermen its not that big of a deal with kings but those who sell cobia or pompano without a licence drive our price way down if u are not legit dont sell or trade fish some of us rely on the sale of fish for our income and conterary to publice belief we are not all gillnet or longline fishermen lots of us just make a simple living catching pompano giging flounder and doing what we can on the side


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

*To trade...or not to trade*

We've gotten serious...we're now talking about effecting fishermen's income. I don't believe this thread is about anything to this level of severity. Good point to those who chronically trade fish on a larger scale, but not a fella who just wants fish, and doesn't want it for free. You know what....you can have my next King!! You can give me a handshake, and tell everyone you caught it. Trade not required. Tight lines! YRM


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

no problem with giving them away i do that myself but lets talk buisnes when my price drops on cobia and pompano from 4.75 to 3.75 on thats a hundred dolars on 100 lbs it makes a difference thats a power bill lost the blackmarket sales cause this every spring like i said kings are no big deal the new york prices and out of state comercial boats affect us more than any guy selling 2 fish but u have to look at from a comercial fishermans view lisences are hard to qualify for and are not cheap it realy gets to us when a recreational guy sells a few kings for beer or gas money most of them make 3 times what i do yet they want to sell fish didnt mean to go off on this just speaking my mind


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Why buy one when you can catch one?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

weedline said:


> no problem with giving them away i do that myself but lets talk buisnes when my price drops on cobia and pompano from 4.75 to 3.75 on thats a hundred dolars on 100 lbs it makes a difference thats a power bill lost the blackmarket sales cause this every spring like i said kings are no big deal the new york prices and out of state comercial boats affect us more than any guy selling 2 fish but u have to look at from a comercial fishermans view lisences are hard to qualify for and are not cheap it realy gets to us when a recreational guy sells a few kings for beer or gas money most of them make 3 times what i do yet they want to sell fish didnt mean to go off on this just speaking my mind


How much does giving fish away affect the price? Your argument makes no sense. According to what you say, I'm hurting your income by GIVING fish to my co-workers or family. If the man wants to sell a king for ten bucks, I don't think you're gonna miss a power bill over it.

I'm just trying to understand where you're coming from here. You have no problem with me giving fish away, but I accept a few bucks for that same fish, now the price at patti's has gone down because of it? C'mon man...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I think if a recreational fisherman wants to sell his daily limit than he can. Just as long as her doesn't catch and sell 10-20 kings a day. As long as he doesn't harvest more than his limit.


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah laws to keep people from having a good time and they want people to pay taxes. Lol. You sell a king the government can't collect tax money for their parties! Stupid snapper law for example. Keep two release 10 dead. Oh we'll.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I think if a recreational fisherman wants to sell his daily limit than he can. Just as long as her doesn't catch and sell 10-20 kings a day. As long as he doesn't harvest more than his limit.


Brilliant idea. Might as well just drop nukes on every wreck in the gulf.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

kman said:


> This is straight from Florida Statutes
> 
> Every person, firm, or corporation that sells, offers for sale, barters, or exchanges for merchandise any saltwater products must have a valid saltwater products license
> 
> ...


Do you have that Statute number? I thought is was legal for shrimpers to sell their catch on the side of the road.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

weedline said:


> no problem with giving them away i do that myself but lets talk buisnes when my price drops on cobia and pompano from 4.75 to 3.75 on thats a hundred dolars on 100 lbs it makes a difference thats a power bill lost the blackmarket sales cause this every spring like i said kings are no big deal the new york prices and out of state comercial boats affect us more than any guy selling 2 fish but u have to look at from a comercial fishermans view lisences are hard to qualify for and are not cheap it realy gets to us when a recreational guy sells a few kings for beer or gas money most of them make 3 times what i do yet they want to sell fish didnt mean to go off on this just speaking my mind


:clapping:..he is exactly right..commercial fishermen do not make as much as you all think..there are a lot of fish who go for more on the black market than


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Selling a King mackerel for $10 Makes someone not pay a power bill? I wouldn't buy a King Mac, Or Bonita. As a matter of fact My family don't buy fish. We catch fish. Go to GBB&T & buy all the Bo bo's u want. Cobia pays your bills? If I had my way it wouldn't. Make them gamefish status. To many killing to sell. The lion fish population wouldn't be a problem if the #'s of cobia were as they used to be when they were a trash fish. Now they are attacked from every level.:thumbdown:


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

to flcaptainbill
Florida Statute 379.361(2) is what I refered to for a Saltwater Products License.

Someone selling shrimp on the side of the road must possess a wholesale license to get the shrimp straight from the shrimp boat and then a retail license to sell to the public.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

Commercial fishermen have been given a monopoly by the federal government. I sure wish they would give me a monopoly in my profession.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

to kingcrab get over it my limit on cobia is 2 a day and 1 is a good day im far from a meat killer like some comercial guys im just saying it affects our income with blackmarket sales the kings are no big deal but pompano and cobia are like i said 1 dolar on the pound hurts us


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

sorry king crab i ment this for dylan


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

If it was legal to sell recreationally caught fish (and game), how long do you think it would be before someone had a scam going and the natural resource gets depleted?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

if you want to buy fish so bad then go to the fish market. 

i see some homeless guys selling sea food in downtown all the time, gotta be nuts buying from them. food poisoning waiting to happen

the laws are in place for several reasons but the main one being commercial fisherman, fish markets, supermarkets, etc etc. need to make their money. i know this quasi conservative populist majority that dominates this area/board is against that but thats the way the world works


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Selling a King mackerel for $10 Makes someone not pay a power bill? I wouldn't buy a King Mac, Or Bonita. As a matter of fact My family don't buy fish. We catch fish. Go to GBB&T & buy all the Bo bo's u want. Cobia pays your bills? If I had my way it wouldn't. Make them gamefish status. To many killing to sell. The lion fish population wouldn't be a problem if the #'s of cobia were as they used to be when they were a trash fish. Now they are attacked from every level.:thumbdown:


What is gbb&t??


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



KingCrab said:


> Selling a King mackerel for $10 Makes someone not pay a power bill? I wouldn't buy a King Mac, Or Bonita. As a matter of fact My family don't buy fish. We catch fish. Go to GBB&T & buy all the Bo bo's u want. Cobia pays your bills? If I had my way it wouldn't. Make them gamefish status. To many killing to sell. The lion fish population wouldn't be a problem if the #'s of cobia were as they used to be when they were a trash fish. Now they are attacked from every level.:thumbdown:


So Cobia can eat the Lionfish with out being harmed? Would this be the only fish out there that can eat the Lionfish?


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Be good stewards*

We are all stewards of this resource we want to hand over to our kids. If you want to sell fish then buy the license to do so. Personally I believe the indians had it right with harvst of the animal and giving thanks for the opportunity to do it. Myself I enjoy the whole process......The harvest, the proper care of the fish, the cleaning of the fish, the cooking and eating of the fish. To sell it, would just corrupt the process.:no:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> So Cobia can eat the Lionfish with out being harmed? Would this be the only fish out there that can eat the Lionfish?


 They can eat anything they want without being harmed except a stupid live eel. What's your point? Or mine?


----------

